# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1с розница 2.3 отчет тупит или Я!

## Loska

Картинка с отчетом гвозди: цена автосуммой отличается от цены в группе....Безымянный11.jpg

----------


## Fltr

> Картинка с отчетом гвозди: цена автосуммой отличается от цены в группе....Безымянный11.jpg


Ошибка округления.

----------


## Loska

Ошибка конфигурации?

----------


## Fltr

> Ошибка конфигурации?


Это не ошибка, а погрешность. Каждая строка округляется отдельно до двух знаков после запятой, итоговая строка так же округляется до двух знаков, а не суммируется из уже округленных строк.
Например:

1.      1,004= округленно 1,00
2.      1,004= округленно 1,00
3.      1,004= округленно 1,00
========================
Итого 3,012= округленно 3,01, а построчно = 3,00

----------


## Loska

спасибо....понятно

----------

